# KDE F5 no inicia correctamente [CLOSED]

## natrix

Hola gente:

En mi KDE F5 apareció un problema repentino. Cuando inicio la sesión me queda una pantalla negra y el cursor y nada más. No puedo usar el desktop!

Presiono ctrl+alt+f4 para abrir la consola, y antes de la línea de comandos me aparece el siguiente mensaje:

```
Cannot open display “default display”
```

Alguien sabe de qué se trata este error y como arreglarlo?

Muchas gracias!!!Last edited by natrix on Thu May 21, 2015 4:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pelelademadera

no se a que te referis con KDE F5, pero fijate que dice /var/log/Xorg.log

Lo mas probable es, o tenes mal el xorg.conf, o actualizaste kernel y no recompilaste los drivers de video, o bien, no cargaste el modulo de video que seteaste en el xorg.conf

----------

## natrix

Hola Pedalera, nuevamente gracias por tus respuestas!

Te cuento que en esos días había actualizado el kernel e instalé vmware, pero lo raro es que ya lo tenía en uso, por eso lo de repentino.

Después de actualizar el kernel acostumbro correr "emerge @x11-module-rebuild", y después de este problema lo repetí, además de recompilar el kernel.

El archivo xorg.conf lo tengo vacío, pero siempre lo tuve vacío. Como uso nouveau no hace falta realizar ninguna entra (o por lo menos eso creo).

En el logg del xorg no me pareció encontrar nada raro, acá les dejo la salida 

http://pastebin.com/xVssbTS1

Alguna idea?

----------

## pelelademadera

 *natrix wrote:*   

> Hola Pedalera, nuevamente gracias por tus respuestas!
> 
> Te cuento que en esos días había actualizado el kernel e instalé vmware, pero lo raro es que ya lo tenía en uso, por eso lo de repentino.
> 
> Después de actualizar el kernel acostumbro correr "emerge @x11-module-rebuild", y después de este problema lo repetí, además de recompilar el kernel.
> ...

 

tengo bloqueado pastebin en el trabajo...

pero si no ves error ahi, proba recompilando kdm

o inicia con startx, salteate kdm

----------

## natrix

Hola pedalera:

Con KDE5 uso sddm, lo salté y arranqué con startx pero nada.

Reinstalé todo kde-plasma y kde-frameworks, pero nada. Me da la impresión que falla kwin pero no se como. 

Alguna idea?

----------

## pelelademadera

no estas ejecutando como root no?

----------

## natrix

Ya fue...

Volví a KDE4.

KDE F5 esta bueno pero todavía no es para mí

Gracias a todos por la ayuda que me dieron. Aprendí mucho.

Saludos

----------

